# Cork bark questions...



## boxofsorrows (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully not an off-topic question, but since I'm a newbie I got to wondering about something today.

I was shaping a chunk of cork bark, or trying to so here's one question - how the heck do you cut that stuff? Tried various sharp knifes and sawing it with an old bread-knife even but they were next to no use.

As I was pathetically making a mess of the bark and a bigger mess on my kitchen bench, I broke part of it off and from inside it out darted a tiny spider/spiderling. Which made me wonder - is cork bark that comes into the UK treat in any way (iradiation etc)? 
Mainly I'm wondering if the little spiderling is a native that's just got into the bark while it's been sat somewhere, or if its something interesting that's came in from the country of origin. 
I popped it into a tiny deli-cup that I had and tried to photograph it with the macro lens but just got a load of blurs. Whatever it is, it's about 1cm legspan, really fast, long legged, rapid climber and chucking threads of fine web out behind it.


----------



## Obelisk (Aug 9, 2011)

Try using a small saw. It's the only was I was able to cut some of my corkbark.


----------



## captmarga (Aug 9, 2011)

There is a LPS near me that sells bulk cork.  It's just chucked down in a bin, so I have no doubt there are local spiders living in it. I've even seen webbing on the pieces I have gotten off the shelf at Petsm*rt.  

I knock them off, blow an air can, and if possible, leave it in the sun a day or two.  I too tried every way to cut the stuff.  I gave up, bought round tubes, and stepped on them.  Then I just use the pieces to fit in various cages. 

Marga


----------



## Hellion299 (Aug 9, 2011)

May I suggest, cork bark is a bit of a waste of money. I go out side, find a dead tree, strip off some bark then bake it at 350 for about 10 mins. Cheap and Free! Lol. Also it is easy to cut and if you are looking for a neat project you can hot glue peices together and come up with some AWESOME hide ideas. ; )


----------



## boxofsorrows (Aug 9, 2011)

Many thanks for the tips guys, Hellion299 that's a neat idea, I'll give that a go for sure 

Fascinated as to what the little spider is, but I'd figure it's just some common UK species, interesting to watch in the deli cup though - it's already building a web in there.


----------



## captmarga (Aug 9, 2011)

Some barks from native trees will mold... also not always sure if they are treated.  Since neighborhoods in Dallas are frequently sprayed with pesticides, I tend to avoid them.  The CB I got at the Chain Pet store was on clearance... they were closing one store to expand to a new, larger location.  Rather than move stock, they liquidated at tremendous markdowns.  

Only some of my Ts - mainly the arboreals - have cork.  The others have flower pots of varying types from clay to paper to plastic.  

Marga


----------



## RJ2 (Aug 9, 2011)

a rotozip (spiral saw) makes quick work of corkbark, but do it outside it makes alot of dust. you can also use a dremel tool with a cutting bit, or use a shaping bit.


----------



## gman3451 (Aug 10, 2011)

*cork bark*

On the topic of using bark from outside, yes it is free but I have found that even after baking it to sterilize it it can mold at higher humidities. But that could just be because of the type of bark that it is.

The advantage of using cork bark is that it will not mold. However, it is definitely harder to cut. I have found that a jigsaw with a woodcutting blade works quite nicely. If a bench vice is used in combination with the jigsaw, it is much easier.  But if you don't have a saw just try and use a vice/vicegrip to hold the cork while you bend it with your hands until it cracks. Granted, this works better with large pieces than smaller ones, but you get the idea.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Ben Oliver (Aug 10, 2011)

*cork bark*

i have cut cork bark with tin snips, sawzalls, circurular saws, and just recently a jig saw. if you use a steel cutting blade ( has many teeth per inch ) you should be able to cut the bark to what ever size you need. or if you want you can even use a razor knife ( utility knife ) it will take a lot longer to cut it, but you will still get the same out come. the best result i've have gotten was from the jig saw. i would not suggest  you use a wood blade it takes to much of a bite out of the bark and you might break the the pc you want


----------



## Austin (Aug 10, 2011)

I Second the jigsaw, and I also use the steel cutting blade for a more fine cut, not as aggressive as the woodcutting blade.


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 10, 2011)

I buy cork tubes and/or curls and beat them with a hammer on the concrete outside my back door when my husband isn't around to use the chop saw.  Works great if you're not into "power tools".
Diane


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 10, 2011)

i think a coping saw would work best..


----------



## Smaughunter (Aug 10, 2011)

I hack mine up with a huge bowie knife. Crude, but effective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxofsorrows (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys for all the advice, good information for newbs like me :biggrin:


----------



## superfunTtime (Aug 12, 2011)

I cut a surface line in the soft underside as close as I can to where I want the CB to break and then slam it against the corner of a table or desk. So far that has worked great.


----------



## Moakmeister (May 28, 2017)

James Dorey said:


> Cork bark is easily cut with a hand saw...for a wide selection of cork bark try www.reptilejunkie.ca......free shipping in Canada


Six years late, bud.


----------



## JoshDM020 (May 28, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Six years late, bud.


Hes posted in a few other threads saying basically the same thing. Smells like spam.


----------

